# Creación de radio fm casera



## Piojo91 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hola, que tal..e llegado a este foro ya que vi mucha participación y demás..
Estoy con ganas de aprender algunas cosas y queria montar una pequeña radio FM casera, solo para inchar^^
Pero no encuentro manuales/tutoriales concretos, si alguno sabe uno, o me explica que necesitaria para armar una, se lo agradeceria mucho..

Saludos


----------



## venado_bike (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola, Piojo 91! que frencuencia queres llegar..? para Transmitir o Recibir? en el Foro hay mucha información respecto al tema.. (yo mucho no se del tema..) 


Saludos..


----------



## lolilo1314 (Abr 2, 2009)

cuanto alcance?

ai por ai un manual concretisimo de como montar una emisora de 1w y otro de 10w

en el tema legal saves que esta prohivido emitir en comercial.. es una banda reserbada y ai que realizar unas tramites que dependen del pais en el que te encuentres.. resumiendo.. que ai q pagar! ¬¬


yo monte la de 1w y va perfecta cubre un par de km cn una antena decentilla.


----------



## lolilo1314 (Abr 2, 2009)

aqui tienes la de 1w: surruedas.googlepages.com/emisorafm1w.pdf

y aqui la de 10w: ar.geocities.com/fabian_mazziotta/fm10.pdf


son el mismo circuito pero el de 10w tiene un amplificador mas. puedes montar el de 1w para experimentar y luego sino es suficiente el alcance le añades el ultimo amplificador.

si quieres algo mas avanzado en el foro hai un tema sobre el emisor veronica que es pll.

otro tema es la antena.. yo uso un dipolo de media onda


----------



## Piojo91 (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola, gracias por sus respuestas..soy de Argentina y vivo en un pueblo donde todas las FM son pirtas asi que no pasara nada, soy menor y es solo para inchar jeje
Con esos manuales en pdf que me dejaste seria para poder yo transmitir y que los otros me escuchen verdad?

Gracias por todo!


----------



## soschorni (Abr 2, 2009)

no tienen alguna emisora mas simple y que ande?


----------



## exodusrock (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola, yo deseo recibir señales y escucharlas por algun medio externo como un parlante o algo asi.............me podrian ayudar


----------



## soschorni (Abr 4, 2009)

ak encontre un receptor, sencillo, y facil de armar, no se si anda pero la descripcion que dan es bastante aceptable y entendible
http://www.electronica2000.com/receptores-radio/receptor-fm.htm


----------



## exodusrock (Abr 4, 2009)

ok..................gracias por tu aporte


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2009)

mmm si se trata de un transmisor pequeño yo armé uno que va muy bien, usa muy pocos componentes, no tiene ruido y es muy estable.

El ajuste de sintonía fina (el potenciometro) debe ser preset y no de panel porque ahí si que se va de paseo.

Hace tres días que lo tengo en marcha y se corrió sólo 50khz hasta ahora. Al principio probé dejarlo un par de horas, apagarlo el resto del día y luego volver a encenderlo y para mi sorpresa estaba en la misma frecuencia... así que hice lo mismo una segunda vez para ver si no fue suerte.

Eso sí, no pienses en cubrir más de 100 o 200 metros sin antena... y tampoco pienses en ponerle antena si no le pones un par de etapas amplificadoras porque esta cargaría mucho el tr oscilador y la estabilidad que menciono desaparecería.

A mi me quedó con las siguientes modificaciones (por disponibilidad de componentes de desguase): el transistor es un bc548, el tirmer es verde (ni idea de cuanto es), el varicap es un bb106, el preset de 100k lo puse de 50k y la resistencia de 330 ohms del colector del tr la dejé en 370 porque no encontré así que puse una de 100 y una de 270 en serie. La bobina te va a salir por experimentación... yo la hice de 5 vueltas y lo tengo trasmitiendo en 91.7 sin molestar a 91.5 ni 91.9.

Espero te sirva.

Saludos,


----------



## tiago (Dic 5, 2009)

El trimmer verde es de 5 a 55 Pf.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2009)

ya lo estoy anotando


----------



## electrodan (Dic 6, 2009)

En esta misma categoría de Radio tienes varios temas sobre emisores de FM, desde algunas con un solo transistor hasta emisores a PLL, similares a los comerciales.
Te recomiendo ver este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 16, 2009)

electrodan, no creo que ese tx le sirva de mucho a Piojo91. A pesar que dice que es para inchar no creo que se conforme con ese tx... yo le recomendaría este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/oscilador-88-108-mhz-bf961-muy-estable-14987/


----------



## JOSIAN (Ene 14, 2010)

se ven bien esos cricuitos aqui donde vivo la fm es muy comercial y se captan muchas emisoras me gustaria probar alguno de esos circuitos haber que tal


----------

